

1000's of photos from the same moment in time - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/05/03/blogs/a-moment-in-time.html

======
chunkyslink
A great example of where Flash has been used for no reason at all. This could
have been made much nicer in html/javascript.

I'm using OSX with a resolution of 1920 x 1200 and the pictures are tiny in
the middle of my screen. It also looks like the quality has been compromised
to enable the flash to keep its file size down.

Great idea, could have been implemented better.

Edit: Its all about the photography. I want to be blown away by the pictures,
not struggling with the implementation.

------
helwr
and there's always a picture of some old homeless dude, staring at you like he
wants to say something,always, in any 'artsy' photo gallery. i hate
photographers

~~~
_mattb
it's a manipulative technique but homelessness and mental health problems are
so hard to face up to, so it's also evocative.

------
snprbob86
Maybe it is server load, maybe it is Flash, maybe it is shoddy coding, but
something is causing this to chug to the point of being completely
unbrowsable.

------
etherael
Such an interesting idea, such a terrible execution.

